# Marge



## thedogsmother

Well Im here posting in rainbow bridge again far too soon, my lovely Marge went missing about 3 weeks ago and I found her little body today, she wasn behind the mouse cage which I moved yesterday so she was alive then, the worst part of this is that she starved, an animal in my house starved to death, I will never forgive myself for letting her escape, in future nobody but me will open cages so I know they are closed properly. Night night my sweet, funny, busy little girl, have fun at the bridge and Im so sorry I let you down.


----------



## Guest

Oh sweetheart  you didn't let her down, terrible accidents happen.

*big hugs*

Run free little one xxxx


----------



## noushka05

aw Gill i cant tell you how sorry i am to read this 

please dont beat yourself up it could happen to any of us with these little rodents ((((hugs))))

run free little Marge xxx


----------



## ArabiCoffee

Oh I'm so sorry for ur loss ... don't blame urself; accidents do happen... and I am sure she lived a happy life with u and ur family...

RIP little girl...


----------



## Guest

Oh no I am so sorry TDM 

Try not to beat yourself up too much. Sending hugs your way


RIP little one xxx


----------



## jill3

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Marge and scamper freely at Rainbow Bridgexx


----------



## LostGirl

Oh no  I was really hoping she would be found live and well  run free marge x


----------



## niki87

Oh no hun am so sorry you've found her especially in that state. But you cannot possibly blame yourself...and neither can your little girl...for these things happen. Rodents are notorious for their escapping tendencies.

Although this is an awful time...at least you can be proud that your little baby lasted so long in a house full of cats etc. She was a truly clever little thing!

RIP little Marge.


----------



## thedogsmother

Thanks everyone, Im starting to get over the shock of finding her and I know deep down that it was just an accident or at least I probably will one day.


----------



## DKDREAM

Awww I am so sorry to read this but try and not blame yourself like others have said Accidents can and do happen. look at it positively you have been able to bury her and say goodbye. R.I.P Marge (Hugs) TDM X


----------



## XxZoexX

Awww sending ((((hugs)))) and please dont blame yourself, They are houdini wannabees 

R I P Marge xx


----------



## Guest

Aww, how horrible. ):

RIP little Marge. xxxx


----------



## Cherpi

So so so so so sorry :{ It's no one's fault, she had a nice life with you and your family  RIPxxxx


----------



## Jazzy

Oh nooo....I'm so sorry to hear that. I wish we could find out what happened to our Syrian hamster. She got out and we haven't seen anything of her at all, just hope she didn't suffer.


----------



## Guest

I'm sorry for your loss. R.I.P Marge


----------



## TheCozyPet

That's so sad . Accidents really do happen. What we can do is never let them again happen. RIP Marge.


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry. It wasn't your fault. RIP Marge. Run free at rainbow bridge.


----------



## manic rose

really sorry about little Marge. try not to blame yourself, you did everything you could to try and find her


----------



## thedogsmother

Thanks everyone . Jazzy I was thinking about you when I buried her, as horrible as it was I was glad to know what happened (hugs).


----------



## lozb

Hugs Gill. RIP Marge, run free.
I can only echo what's been said, not your fault at all.
xxxx


----------



## thedogsmother

lozb said:


> Hugs Gill. RIP Marge, run free.
> I can only echo what's been said, not your fault at all.
> xxxx


Thanks hun, I think last night it was more of a shock because despite her being gone for so long I still thought she would pop her head round the corner one day and I would catch her .


----------



## ajohnson

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss :-(

RIP little Marge xx


----------



## Lulus mum

Can only agree with everyone else-it was not your fault-just an awful accident which could have happened to any one of us on here.
Sending you BIG HUGS
Maureen


----------



## momentofmadness

RIP Marge.. xxx


----------



## Tigerneko

So sorry TDM  we were all hoping for a happy ending but it wasn't to be 

Run free little Marge xx


----------



## thedogsmother

Thanks everyone, I do keep thinking about her a lot still so shes never going to be gone really, im glad had a good life for a the time I had her, its better than the fate she had in store for her at least .


----------



## Lavenderb

Awww no hun, only just seen this. Wasn't your fault Gill, nor Lucys it was just an accident. If only little Marge had known how worried you were about her . You musn't feel bad. Rest in peace little Marge x


----------

